# Windows ne démarre pas avec Bootcamp



## MattBen (2 Juillet 2018)

Bonjour à tous, j'ai installé hier *Windows 10* avec *Boot Camp* et un clé Windows.
Depuis hier soir, dès que je lance Windows, soit ça charge à l'infini et ça finis par lancer MAC OSX, soit ça démarre à l'infini Windows 10 sans charger ( quand j'ai mis le disque Boot Camp comme disque de démarrage ).
Parfois aussi ça me met _l'écran d'erreur Windows 10_ ou il me propose plusieurs option, j'ai tout testé mais *rien ne fonctionne vraiment*, et si il faut dés installer Windows je devrais racheter une clé, si c'est vraiment la dernière solution.
Merci.

*Note de la modération :* on déménage dans la bonne section.


----------



## Locke (2 Juillet 2018)

Tu redémarres en maintenant la touche *alt* et tu sélectionnes Macintosh HD. Comme on ne sait pas ce que tu as fait, le plus simple est de relancer Assistant Boot Camp qui te proposera de faire une désinstallation propre de la partition Windows. Ta clé d"activation sera réutilisable sans aucun problème.

Attention, il ne faut surtout pas utiliser Utilitaire de disque qui va faire perdre les pédales au boot de démarrage et tu devras passer par le Terminal pour réparer les dégâts !


----------



## MattBen (3 Juillet 2018)

Oui du coup j'ai fait ça et j'ai ré-installer mais ça me refait pareil à chaque fois ...


----------



## Locke (3 Juillet 2018)

Quel est le modèle exact de ton Mac dont on ne connait rien ? Que dis /A propos de ce Mac ?


----------



## MattBen (3 Juillet 2018)




----------



## Locke (3 Juillet 2018)

A priori, aucun problème avec ta version d'iMac.

Quel est le nom exact du fichier .iso que tu as téléchargé ? Par défaut ce devrait-être celui-ci *Win10_1803_French_x64.iso*. Que te propose très exactement le menu d'Assistant Boot Camp ?

Par curiosité, tu lances le Terminal qui est dans Applications/Utilitaires, tu fais un Copier/Coller de cette commande...

```
diskutil list
```
...en donnant le résultat.

Petit rappel...


> Pour diffuser un rapport EtreCheck ou un retour de commandes via le Terminal dans les forums, dans votre réponse, un clic sur cette icône ⊞, sélectionnez les Balises </> Code, dans la fenêtre qui s’ouvrira faites un Copier/Coller du rapport et/ou du résultat du Terminal, un clic sur Insérer et validez votre réponse.


----------



## MattBen (3 Juillet 2018)

Le fichier est bien celui-ci oui, téléchargé sur le site officiel de Microsoft.
Après la commande voici ce qui est affiché 

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            751.4 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
   4:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                240.0 GB   disk0s5

/dev/disk1 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +751.0 GB   disk1
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2
                                 F34382E9-7403-4543-B0DC-EB4EA6121C4C
                                 Unencrypted

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *320.1 GB   disk2
   1:                  Apple_HFS Disque Dur              320.1 GB   disk2s1
```


----------



## Locke (3 Juillet 2018)

MattBen a dit:


> 4:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                240.0 GB   disk0s5


Si tu as relancé Assistant Boot Camp et fais une désinstallation, pourquoi tu as encore cette partition de 240 Go ?


----------



## MattBen (3 Juillet 2018)

Car j'ai ré-installé Windows après


----------



## Locke (4 Juillet 2018)

MattBen a dit:


> Car j'ai ré-installé Windows après


Il faudrait que tu relances Assistant Boot Camp, de faire la désinstallation, puis d'exécuter la commande de la réponse #6, histoire de vérifier que le partitionnement est clair.


----------



## MattBen (4 Juillet 2018)

J'ai désinstaller Windows avec Boot Camp et ça affiche ça dans le terminal avec la commande 

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            999.3 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s4

/dev/disk1 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +999.0 GB   disk1
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2
                                 F34382E9-7403-4543-B0DC-EB4EA6121C4C
                                 Unencrypted

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *320.1 GB   disk2
   1:                  Apple_HFS Disque Dur              320.1 GB   disk2s1
```


----------



## Locke (4 Juillet 2018)

Alors là, preuve en est que si on utilise correctement Assistant Boot Camp que l'on ne détériore pas le disque dur interne. Par contre, il faut impérativement déconnecter tout matériel USB, surtout les disques durs annexes, c'est généralement une cause d'avortement d'une installation. Donc, essaye une nouvelle installation sans matériel USB de connecté.


----------



## MattBen (4 Juillet 2018)

Merci je vais essayer de faire ça


----------



## MattBen (6 Juillet 2018)

Bon bah malgrès une ré-installation toujours le même problème, dès que je rallume Windows ça me met les options de redémarrage ou je ne sais quoi avec l'écran bleu clair là.


----------

